# [GNOME] Menus en Nautilus medio inglés medio español (Sol.)

## lexming

Buenas,

Desde hace algunos dias, no sé exactamente cuando, los menus contextuales en Gnome me aparecen medio en inglés medio en español   :Confused:  . Os pongo como ejemplo el menu contextual de la papelera:

Open

Browse Folder

--------------------

Cortar

Copiar

---------------------

Makelink

Renombrar...

-------------------

Move to Trash

-------------------

Estirar icono

Restores's Icon Original Size

-------------------

Crear Archivador

--------------------

Propiedades

Empty Trash

He estado buscando por los foros pero no he econtrado a nadie con un problema parecido. He de hacer un re-emerge de Gnome? o hay alguna otra opción para arreglarlo?

Gracias de antemano!Last edited by lexming on Tue Jun 09, 2009 9:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De gnome no conozco casi nada. Tienes LINGUAS=es en tu make.conf?

Salud!

----------

## lexming

Sips. En el make.conf tengo definido LINGUAS="es" i la USE nls.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gnome tiene la pecularidad de tomar el idioma de las locales ¿puedes copiar lo que resulta de hacer un locale en consola?, deberia resultar algo similar a esto: 

```
locale

LANG=es_ES

LC_CTYPE="es_ES"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES"

LC_TIME="es_ES"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES"

LC_PAPER="es_ES"

LC_NAME="es_ES"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES"

LC_ALL=es_ES
```

de no ser asi te toca hacer la tarea de las variables de entorno locales  en /etc/env.d/02locale y una vez echo reinicia (Que feo suena parece winMoco ja ja ja)  tu entorno (enviroment) y las X.

----------

## i92guboj

Puede ser simplemente que algunas partes estén traducidas tan solo parcialmente.

Las traducciones usualmente se guardan en archivos .po. Si el archivo .po inglés, que asumo que es la base para todos los demás, ha cambiado en esta revisión los nombres de algunas cadenas y los demás idiomas no han sido actualizados la causa puede estar ahí. Claro que sin mirar a los fuentes de gnome no podría decirlo con seguridad.

----------

## lexming

El resultado del locale:

```
LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

No tengo definido el LC_ALL porque está muy desaconsejado en la guia de Localización de Gentoo.

Luego, he estado mirando los archivos de los locales en /usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/ . Siguiendo con el ejemplo de la papelera, he buscado la string "Empty Trash". Se encuentra en nautilus.mo y está correctamente traducida, os pego el trozo del archivo:

```
...

msgid "Duplicating %'d file (in \"%B\")"

msgid_plural "Duplicating %'d files (in \"%B\")"

msgstr[0] "Duplicando %'d archivo (en «%B»)"

msgstr[1] "Duplicando %'d archivos (en «%B»)"

msgid "E_mpty Trash"

msgstr "_Vaciar la papelera"

msgid "E_xecute"

msgstr "E_jecución"

msgid "E_xecute files when they are clicked"

msgstr "E_jecutar archivos al pulsar en ellos"

msgid "Eclipse"

msgstr "Eclipse"

msgid "Edit"

msgstr "Editar"

msgid "Edit Bookmarks"

msgstr "Editar los marcadores"

...
```

Lo mejor de todo es que no tengo instalados los locales en inglés. El directorio /usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/ solo contiene un archivo llamado iso_3166_2.mo.

Gracias por la ayuda   :Smile: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *lexming wrote:*   

> El resultado del locale:
> 
> ```
> LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
> 
> ...

 

Intenta colocar LANG=es_ES en lugar de LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

----------

## lexming

Buenas de nuevo, he estado probando un par de cosas, pero ya os avanzo que el tema sigue igual   :Embarassed: 

Para cambiar el LANG a es_ES lo primero ha sido incluir el locale es_ES en el sistema, que no lo tenia. Ahora la salida de locale -a es:

```

C

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

es_ES@euro

es_ES.iso885915@euro

es_ES.utf8

POSIX

```

Luego he cambiado LANG a "es_ES@euro", he actualizado el entorno con env-update && source /etc/profile y he reiniciado las X. En efecto el LANG del sistema cambia a es_ES@euro, lo compruebo en la salida del locale y además, por ejemplo, cuando hago un su en el prompt de la contraseña no sale la palabra Contraseña entera, solo Contrase, hasta la ñ.

Luego he probado a re-emerger Nautilus, que es el único paquete que me dá este problema con la localización. Pero no ha servido de nada   :Razz: 

Gracias por los comentarios  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

Este problema muy probablemente es debido a gnome-mplayer-0.9.5*. La versión 0.9.6 lo resuelve.

Por regla general  :Wink: , cuando en nautilus aparece este problema de "semitraducción" suele ser debido a un problema en las extensiones que otra aplicación instala en /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0

----------

## lexming

Cierto!!

Actualizado y solucionado. Muchas gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

